# Eyeshadow Challenge



## desert_reality (May 14, 2007)

I'm relatively new to MAC so I am just starting out with my collection of eyeshadows. My problem is I get bored easily but I don't always have money or time to buy new shadows so I try and mix and match.. which sometimes goes wrong. 

I have:
Nocturnelle
swiss chocolate
amber lights
shadow lady
humid 
beauty marked
aquadisiac (which i hate, help me love it!)

(I usually do SC for a normal day, or N with SL)

do you guys have any suggeestions of what i can do with just these. AND what else should I pick up to enhance my collection.
PS- i am a NW50

THANKS!!


----------



## erica_1020 (May 15, 2007)

I love Amberlights with Bronze by MAC.  Maybe get a lighter purple or plum to go with Nocturnelle.  I have Mancatcher but it was LE


----------



## rosquared (May 15, 2007)

if aquadisiac is too bright, i suggest smoking it out with some moth brown or print!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 15, 2007)

Ok, this may be a little loud, but, you could do Amber Lights across the entire lid and up into the highlight, put Shadowy Lady in your crease and Humid straight across the lid.  That could be a little funky.  Might have to try that one out myself actually.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 15, 2007)

Oh, and I love Aquadisiac.  You can pair it with Humid, but honestly you are going to have to get something more in the blue-green and aqua families to make it work.  If only you had Shimmermoss or Steamy!  Either one of those would be great with Aquadisiac and Amber Lights (Amber Lights goes with everything, doesn't it?).  Or, if you are going out, you could play around with Beauty Marked, Shadowy Lady and Aquadisiac, that sounds challanging though...


----------

